

Knuth: Programs to Read  - zkz
http://web.archive.org/web/20080123223429/www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~uno/programs.html

======
dimitar
Why the archived version?

See the recent one:

<http://www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~knuth/programs.html>

By the way, Donald Knuth uses Emacs to write TeX :-)

~~~
cduan
There is an interview where he explains what he likes about Emacs:

 _I have special Emacs modes to help me classify all the tens of thousands of
papers and notes in my files, and special Emacs keyboard shortcuts that make
bookwriting a little bit like playing an organ._

Probably one of the few rational vi/emacs arguments I've seen. And it also is
a good reason why I like vi, given that I can barely hit two keys on a piano
at the same time.

(Link to interview: <http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=1193856>)

~~~
qohen
_...and special Emacs keyboard shortcuts that make bookwriting a little bit
like playing an organ._

A bit of trivia: Knuth has actually studied the organ--in fact, he has a pipe
organ at his home:

<http://www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~knuth/organ.html>

------
bayareaguy
Too bad all the links on that page are dead.

~~~
gasull
Untrue.

~~~
bayareaguy
Well, I must admit I didn't try _every_ link so perhaps one of them might be
valid but lets see what happens when we try the first few:

    
    
      cweb - The requested URL /~uno/cweb.html was not found on this server.
      Axioms and Hulls - The requested URL /~uno/aah.html was not found on this server.
      Computer Musings - The requested URL /~uno/musings.html was not found on this server.
    

Don't waste your time with this page, use the one dimitar posted instead:
<http://www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~knuth/programs.html>

